# I am just sick



## ralphy670 (Sep 2, 2006)

That deer is down somewhere imo. Keep looking. Get down on all fours if you have too.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just keep watching them buzzards. That truely does suck horribly, I really hope you find him. Best of luck.


----------



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck. I hope you get him. Post a pic when you find him. Me and my Bassett Hound Leroy would come help if we weren't a lotta hours away!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

its around somewhere are you allowed to use dogs in ohio to track wounded deer? I would walk around the entire edge of the field and see if you can pick up blood somewhere else. Can you track it in the dirt?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

With that much blood it's got to be down. Keep looking I bet you find it....

Good luck....:darkbeer:


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd say he's down too with buzzards flying over, I don't think they'd land with humans around. How about crows or raven's? They'll find it. Good luck, hopefully you'll trip over it in that tall grass.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

If he is that big and it was my son(I dont have kids yet but can imagine) I would be out there with a weed eater to find him. Good luck.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree...if you have blood - get a tracking dog in there to find him.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

What a horrible feeling! Don't give up yet!  Sometimes they make it farther than we think they should and sometimes they circle back and we walk right past them at first. In that tall grass you could be within 10 yards of it and walk right by. Just go slow and look hard with every step. sometimes when you think you're off the blood trail you will see a small fleck on tall grass or branches that will get you back on it. GOOD LUCK and stay with it.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Don't give up. It will worth it when you find it. Go to the local archery shop, bait shop, resturant, bar, etc and ask for help. 
*THAT KID NEEDS HIS DEER!!!!*


----------



## McHaulerz (Sep 16, 2008)

The deer I shot on opening day ran a long ways. I could not believe how far he went. It was a good double lung shot as well. I would never have guessed he would have gone as far as he did. He ended up circling back to close to where I stuck him at. Sometimes they do that. Don't give up.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I have seen this happen many times before , Iam gonna tell ya this , that buck had to make a abrupt turn left or right. To me it sounds like he has blood coming out his mouth and nose. I wish I had a crystal ball . But dang Iam thinking 50 yds either way left or right. Hes definatly hurt bad. Dang I wish I could help you out more. 


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

You'll be amazed to where you find him, that buckmis dead by the sounds of your description. Just keep on looking, has worked for me in the past! All the best of luck!


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

I do not want to be the downer and I don't know if I mis read the post, but you said he only got 8" of penetration but you found the broadhead? I would think that it would be stuck in him still.

That grass is tough to track in but you just have to slow down and start checking higher than normal. Good luck!


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I know it is sad to think about but in a couple days if you haven't found it you should be able to find it with your nose.:killpain:

Hopefully you will find it before then.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Man i hate to hear that. Especially for your son. Wish i was close id help you look.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep us posted.
and get that deer!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Keep the faith.

If it is at all a possibilty for you, find someone with a horse to help searching. Tall grass and brush can provide lots of hiding places, often times you could be within feet of the deer and not know it.

Don't give up. My hunting buddy litteraly HAMMERED this deer in 2006. By hammered, I mean he knocked him down with the arrow. We trailed him for hours and never found him.

He was later cutting through some heavy thick brush on the way to another stand and found him, at least what the coyotes had left. 150-200 yards from where we had searched.

He has yet to have it mounted, but I keep telling him, it counts.

This was his deer. Definatley worth finding.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes there is a solid 8" of blood on the arrow and after that it splaters about 4 more inches. I know the deer is dead, I just don't know where. I just got a satellite view and I am going to see if he did circle back in to the thicket he shot him out of and there is a small little thicket in the corner. I was thinking if he went there to lay down he could see the whole place. I got a doctor appointment tomorrow but I will go out Wednesday and report back. My buddy and I zig zaged the grass and covered it really good and the direction he was head would give him access to the little thicket or a tree line that would head back in my direction I just have to get access from the land owner. I am not hunting until I find this deer or give it my best shot.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

> ... I heard the arrow fly and the a loud CRACK and he took off with his tail tucked.....He only had about 8" of penetraition but there was blood at the spot of impact and one of the Rage blades tips was broke.


Sounds like a shoulder shot with the arrow angling either up or down under the hide..

...this will give a false sense of adequate penetration.




> Well the deer made it across the bean field that is about 150 yards and through the thicket that is another 75 yards and the blood was bright red. Had a easy to follow blood trail and we came to a field of 3' grass and we found blood the first 5 yards in the grass and then no more.



If that buck had been hit in one lung....you should have seen some bubbles mixed in with the blood....

AND NOT PUSHED...he would have layed down within 100 yards.


You can still look....AND I don't want to sound negative,

but all indicators point to a shoulder hit. Big Bucks are pretty TOUGH animals...

Good Luck.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I just looked at the Rage and both blade are broken one is broke right where the blade gets skinny and the other has about a 1/4" broke off. If you guys want to see pics let me know.


----------



## butter21 (Jan 7, 2008)

Byrd said:


> Yes there is a solid 8" of blood on the arrow and after that it splaters about 4 more inches. I know the deer is dead, I just don't know where. I just got a satellite view and I am going to see if he did circle back in to the thicket he shot him out of and there is a small little thicket in the corner. I was thinking if he went there to lay down he could see the whole place. I got a doctor appointment tomorrow but I will go out Wednesday and report back. My buddy and I zig zaged the grass and covered it really good and the direction he was head would give him access to the little thicket or a tree line that would head back in my direction I just have to get access from the land owner. I am not hunting until I find this deer or give it my best shot.


i would look and look and look...you get the point best of luck to you


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

sounds like he is dead, best of luck in finding him dude.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

here is some pics


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

sounds like the rage did its job with all the blood, hope yall find him sounds like a dandy, but there aint to many broadheads that will blow threw a shoulder!!!


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Best of luck on finding it. Unless you have bubbles in the blood you may not have hit lung. I lost a doe last year after tracking her for about 400 yards. Blood was bright red then disappeared. I want to see you post up the picture proving I am wrong!...Lost a hog last year too. After tracking several hundred yards we lost the track. Found him the next day about 75 yards from the lost track. That was what made me switch to fixed heads. Once they go in they aren't coming out without a whole lot of insides coming with it. I prefer a head that will continue moving forward even after the arrow breaks.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Byrd said:


> here is some pics


That doesnt say much for the RAGE!!!....i feel bad for this kid,a shot at a big buck doesnt come very often


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

I know it's not going to make you feel any better but by the evidence you are providing he didn't "Nail" the deer and the shot was not perfect.
The crack and broken blades sure do indicate shoulder hit and since you DID get some penetration I would guess it is through the "paddle" of the shoulder blade and not the thick muscle attachement spine or the thicker anterior edge as it leads to the humerus.

8" of penetration on a dead broadside big buck is probably 1 lung, any angle on it and its most likely 1 lung.

If the deer was bleeding that badly it isn't just going to STOP completely, have you thought that the deer may have run to the high grass, and then doubled back on his trail and cut off somewhere BEHIND where you lost the blood. Don't just assume he's going to keep going in the same exact line he had been. He's hurt and they get a little ziggy when they are hit hard.

I would go back to the blood and try to sort it out........the direction of travel might surprise you, but sadly he should have been given overnight before you picked up the trail based upon the evidence at hand:

Loud crack, 8" of penetration, broken blades. I would have let him lay for sure all night, probably one or more of those BIG blotches of blood you found where you guys kicking him out of his bed.

Whats done is done, keep looking but don't fool yourself into thinking that shot was perfect or blame the broadhead.......ribs don't CRACK!!!! or break blades.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

I would bet the farm that deer is dead. They are tough animals, but by the look of the blood on that head he stuck that deer pretty hard. Keep searching where you left off, make concentric circles through that tall grass until you know there wasn't enough room between circles that you could have missed. Sounds like that buck is worth miles and miles of walking in order to pick up the sign again.

I also second the dog and horse ideas. A horse would be a huge aid in tracking in a tall field. Can you drive your vehicle into the field? You may want to drive a truck down there and stand in the bed to get a better view, hell I'd stand on the cab if I had to.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I wish I had taken pics of the blood last night. I am almost positive it wasn't a shoulder hit. The blood was almost pink like lung blood didn't really notice if it had bubbles because I thought the deer was dead and close. When the deer took off he wasn't favoring a leg. He took about 5 big leaps and he was out of sight


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

could you post a pic of the arrow please? I would like to see the blood reach 8 inches. If you got 8 inches of penetration, then you have a dead deer. Keep at him, I think youll find him


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sure sounds like a dead deer to me. Check near any water areas in the area. Get some buddies and spread out and do a search. Keep an eye on the buzzards in the area and at night if you hear any coyotes yapping.

Sorry for your son but it does happen, I do hope you find it though.

As for those mosquitoes, take along a Thermacell next time but in reality, he never would have gotten that shot at that buck if not for them.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> I know it's not going to make you feel any better but by the evidence you are providing he didn't "Nail" the deer and the shot was not perfect.
> The crack and broken blades sure do indicate shoulder hit and since you DID get some penetration I would guess it is through the "paddle" of the shoulder blade and not the thick muscle attachement spine or the thicker anterior edge as it leads to the humerus.
> 
> 8" of penetration on a dead broadside big buck is probably 1 lung, any angle on it and its most likely 1 lung.
> ...


My buddy says when the rage opens it makes a loud crack. If he would have bedded down wouldn't there have been blood there? The big spots of blood were up on grass about a foot tall and on the side of trees and branches. Also on the deer I have shot I have heard a CRACK


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

Something solid stopped the arrow if only 8 inches penetraited definetly a shoulder hit, keep looking!! As the will double back when hit hard!!!


----------



## Rebelroot (Dec 26, 2006)

Ive killed 8 deer with the rage and never a crack sound, only the thump of the arrow hitting its mark, but if ya heard a crack u hit da bone!!!!!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Rebelroot said:


> Something solid stopped the arrow if only 8 inches penetraited definetly a shoulder hit, keep looking!! As the will double back when hit hard!!!


I am thinking that is what he did I will go over the whole property wednesday and let you guys know. I thank you for all your help.:darkbeer:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's my next best suggestion.......contact one of these people closest to you from United Bloodtrackers. They have some AMAZING dogs that can find deer even when the blood runs out days old.
Read up on the tracking site and see if one of these 3 in Ohio is close enough to maybe help.


http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/find-results.php?st=oh


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Byrd said:


> I am thinking that is what he did I will go over the whole property wednesday and let you guys know. I thank you for all your help.:darkbeer:


Definately will be looking for the result. That dog tracking thing looks good if its legal!

Hope you find em!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Matt / PA said:


> Here's my next best suggestion.......contact one of these people closest to you from United Bloodtrackers. They have some AMAZING dogs that can find deer even when the blood runs out days old.
> Read up on the tracking site and see if one of these 3 in Ohio is close enough to maybe help.
> 
> 
> http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/find-results.php?st=oh


The tracking dogs are amazing!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> Here's my next best suggestion.......contact one of these people closest to you from United Bloodtrackers. They have some AMAZING dogs that can find deer even when the blood runs out days old.
> Read up on the tracking site and see if one of these 3 in Ohio is close enough to maybe help.
> 
> 
> http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/find-results.php?st=oh


I appreciate that I will look into it. Thanks again


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

i think the same thing as someone else said, he may have doubled back on you and you didn't know it, or took a 90 degree turn liek someone else said.

in this weather.. theres no way to salvage meat. but you still wanna find him, of course. id see if i couldnt get the services of a blood hound. but in the mean time go back look all around that field, ANY WATER SOURCES! and the THICK stuff.


----------



## Tinybaum (Sep 21, 2008)

To me it sounds like a pretty decent hit. Hopefully you guys find him!!

I know how your son feels, I lost my first deer also :sad:

Let us know how everything turns out. If I was near you I would be there in a heart beat to help out


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I just called all 3 and the only one that answered his phone doesn't come this far. I have a boxer I may take him out and see what happens


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

150 yards of cut beans then 75 yards of thicket then into the grass. Was it predominatly a staight line? I'd cut staight across the grass and pay attension to the far side. As he approaches the far side he will look for a trail. Check them all entering the other side on your hands and knees if need be. If he's putting distance between you he'll reach the far side. If you didn't bump him he will lay up where he can see or hear you enter the woods. 

Now if he was ziggin and zaggin I'd say look around by last blood or for a double back. That would mean he's getting sick and needs to bed fast. 

They can loose what you think is a horrific amount of blood and keep going. I think he crossed the grass. 3 foot grass is a beech to trail in.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

That sucks for you and your son wish you the best in finding him. My question is you have Muzzy 100grn in your sig. Why are you letting him shoot a mech. head?


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*I hope you find him....*

and keep looking!

But - if you don't - get that boy back out in a tree stand as soon as you've done all you think you can do to find the buck. 

You may want to consider talking to him about taking the next legal animal under the stand - get one under his belt and his confidence back - Just my .02


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like a shoulder hit. I hit a whitetail buck last year and got about 8 inch of penetration. We lost the trail after 400 yards. Had good blood for first 100 yards then not much. 11 days later a shotgun hunter shot the buck with my arrow still in the deer. It was rutting, chasing does and jumping fences. They are tough animals. Shot placement is the key. Just a little bit off and you can have trouble. Keep looking.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

nub. said:


> 150 yards of cut beans then 75 yards of thicket then into the grass. Was it predominatly a staight line? I'd cut staight across the grass and pay attension to the far side. As he approaches the far side he will look for a trail. Check them all entering the other side on your hands and knees if need be. If he's putting distance between you he'll reach the far side. If you didn't bump him he will lay up where he can see or hear you enter the woods.
> 
> Now if he was ziggin and zaggin I'd say look around by last blood or for a double back. That would mean he's getting sick and needs to bed fast.
> 
> They can loose what you think is a horrific amount of blood and keep going. I think he crossed the grass. 3 foot grass is a beech to trail in.


He was zig zagging in the thicket, when the thicket ended into the grass field. I am thinking he doubled back. I have hope now. I also left a message with a local guy and waiting for his phone call back about tracking with dogs.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*odd*

that it came right back out like that. Although I dont shoot expandables. Definitely sounds like you hit either scapula or shoulder. With that much penetration you may get lucky. With only one lung hit they can go a LONG WAY. Especially if the blades were messed up because of the shoulder being hit. They may not have been fully expanded after the hit. I sure hope you find the deer. Sounds like the buzzards were looking hard at something. At least they can help you find him if he is dead. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> I just called all 3 and the only one that answered his phone doesn't come this far. I have a boxer I may take him out and see what happens



Keep trying the other 2.........trust me these dogs are AMAZING. They don't charge anything and the people usually look forward to giving their dogs the work.
I'm sure a couple bucks for some dog food wouldn't hurt,:wink: but don't give up..........if they can't find that deer NOBODY is going to find that deer. 

You just have to trust me on that.
Hopefully one of the other 2 can help. This is your BEST option.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

From what I'm reading I'd say he's dead!!!! Go get him.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Byrd said:


> My buddy says when the rage opens it makes a loud crack. If he would have bedded down wouldn't there have been blood there?  The big spots of blood were up on grass about a foot tall and on the side of trees and branches. Also on the deer I have shot I have heard a CRACK


I'm shooting spitfires until I have time to get the nightmares flying good. I hear the blades "*****" open every time I shoot one. Sounds a little like pulling a sword from it's holder but obviously on a much smaller scale. I heard twice on Saturday when I shot me doe. 

I feel for you Bud! If I was closer I'd come help you find him. He is out there somewhere and most likely down for good. You just have to put miles on the hunting boots until you unravel the mystery of where he is. Is there water nearby? Maybe he is in the water? Just don't give up! You will find him based on your story. Just remember one thing..........you always find your deer in the last place you look.:wink:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Byrd said:


> I just called all 3 and the only one that answered his phone doesn't come this far. I have a boxer I may take him out and see what happens


I belong to the United Blood Trackers, Like Matt / PA says, 

Keep trying the other 2 then. These guys love to help. I have a tracking dog as well but I'm 3.5 hours into PA from OH or I'd take up the track. Keep trying these other two guys. Depending on the dog, our dogs can find deer up to 72 hours old and without blood. If he's down, dogs can find them.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Just dont give up,DOGS , DOGS , DOGS...


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

when all else fails, pray.It works for me.


----------



## Spiker (Oct 25, 2004)

Best of luck.....tough thing for a young kid. Hope ya find him. :thumbs_up


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

tatersdad said:


> when all else fails, pray.It works for me.


That is all I have been doing. I had class all morning and could not concentrate I couldn't imagine my son being in school. After I have permission to go there I am going to check those two little thickets. If he is in there he did double back. Man I hope so. My son has called me about 6 times tonight. I told him when I get him back wednesday after football practice if I hadn't found him by then we would go look somemore but thursday he is going to be in a stand.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

kjwhfsd said:


> That sucks for you and your son wish you the best in finding him. My question is you have Muzzy 100grn in your sig. Why are you letting him shoot a mech. head?


I love my Muzzy's, he wanted to shoot wanted to shoot the Almighty Rage :wink:after reading about them on here. Guess what he wants now. Like someone posted earlier, we had blood to follow I am just not good enough to find this deer


----------



## probowhunter (Oct 31, 2007)

Go out tonight and see if you can hear any yotes.I have had deer to turn around and go back the same way they came from something to keep in mind.


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

Byrd said:


> I love my Muzzy's, he wanted to shoot wanted to shoot the Almighty Rage :wink:after reading about them on here. Guess what he wants now. Like someone posted earlier, we had blood to follow I am just not good enough to find this deer


quit yer whinen!
Your probably just as good as any other deer hunter. It doesnt sound like this is your first year of deer hunting, and it probably aint your first attempt at tracking. It's just your sons first hit that makes it that much harder. Wait till his firat girlfriend dumps him. This will seem like nothing to him! (unfortunately he will be wrong, This is much more important!)If its there you will find it. If not, It probably wont be the last. but at least he will still be hunting!
Best of luck to you, and keep us posted, I'll say a prayer too!:wink:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck to you and your son on finding the deer, i know the feeling, and it is a horrible, sick one at that.

When you go back to look, go and find the thickest most nastiest stuff on the property your hunting, and sweep back and forth looking, like we all know, they go for cover, and they find some good spots, you just have to find them also, and look. Hope this helps you out, and good luck once again.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Byrd said:


> I love my Muzzy's, he wanted to shoot wanted to shoot the Almighty Rage :wink:after reading about them on here. Guess what he wants now. Like someone posted earlier, we had blood to follow I am just not good enough to find this deer


Sorry to hear of you and your sons misfortune. I know it can seem like you are looking for a needle in a haystack but don`t give up because he just might be lying where you would least expect him to be. As for the Double Back, I just had that happen to me last week with a Old Mature Swamp Buck. I was ready to head home because I lost the Blood in the Dark and when I was walking back out on the Blood Trail he was laying right to my Left in a Thicket...:wink: And most of all,Don`t beat yourself up about it as these things happen to Everyone from Beginners to Old Salts... Keep your head up and if your Laws Allow,Definitly get a dog on the blood ASAP;even if its a Retriever or Beagle... Just get them Hyped up when you First put them on the Blood Trail. Best of Luck to you Both as I know First Hand that it is a Diffucult time for you guys... J.R.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Byrd said:


> here is some pics


By the hair coloring, although hard to tell, but looks like a chest hit? A shoulder hit would have a little darker hairs, I believe?

Can't really see the tip coloring, but that would give you your best indication. Just seems like a lot of grayish coloring? Chest hairs are whitish gray, with black and tan tips.

Shoulder hairs are black tipped, with a band of brown below, followed by a band of black, and gray the rest of the length.

Pauch hairs are also whitish gray, with black tips and a small band of brown below the black.

Brisket are wavy whitish gray with black tips, although hairs do not appear wavy?

Good Luck


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

Aww man, I feel bad for you guys. I kept looking for your avatar...waiting for WE FOUND IT! I know you will find it, a rage with a Cheetah (big fan ) is a deadly combination! Good Luck my friend, i cant imagine hitting a buck that big as my first deer two years ago. I would have wanted to cry aswell. Dont give up hope though, and watching those buzzards isnt a bad idea


----------



## SuperXQuest (Mar 5, 2007)

If you have a lot of yotes in the area, you may be able to find whats left with a plane. Check around see if there is any crop dusters that would take you up for some $$.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

what part of ohio are ya in? depending on where ya are etc i might be able to escape for a little after work wed.


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

Keep searching every inch of ground you think he could have gone. I've nearly given up in similar situations and pushed myself to keep looking and it payed off. I'm not sure I understand if he shot the deer at 15 or 35 yards and I know you don't want to hear this but if he shot it at 15 yards with a 60# bow he definitely should have gotten more than 8" of penetration if he didn't hit dead on the shoulder bone. That says volumes about the broadhead and can't help but make you think how much more penetration he might have gotten with a good cut on contact head. I know i'll get criticized for saying that, but this is the reason I don't shoot expandables. Its hard not to believe a cut on contact wouldn't have gotten more penetration. Anyway, i don't want to turn this into a broadhead fight. I really hope you find the deer. He could very well be dead.


----------



## Toby V (Oct 8, 2003)

I have helped track several big bucks that have back tracked down the same trail they were on and split off in a different direction. One I can remember back tracked for about 60 yards before heading off his trail in another direction to the side of the trail he was on. If he was bleeding that well chances are it just did not stop all at once. I hope this may help and good luck in your search.


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

*Keep looking he is down*



NYBowhunter911 said:


> I agree...if you have blood - get a tracking dog in there to find him.


+1 get the dog out :wink:


----------



## bobcatmatt (Aug 21, 2006)

20 people viewing this thread..............hope we get to see a deer:darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, sounds like this year's opener will be one you two always remember! Hope you find that deer soon, please post pics when you do!


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

pbwhite said:


> Keep searching every inch of ground you think he could have gone. I've nearly given up in similar situations and pushed myself to keep looking and it payed off. I'm not sure I understand if he shot the deer at 15 or 35 yards and I know you don't want to hear this but if he shot it at 15 yards with a 60# bow he definitely should have gotten more than 8" of penetration if he didn't hit dead on the shoulder bone. That says volumes about the broadhead and can't help but make you think how much more penetration he might have gotten with a good cut on contact head. I know i'll get criticized for saying that, but this is the reason I don't shoot expandables. Its hard not to believe a cut on contact wouldn't have gotten more penetration. Anyway, i don't want to turn this into a broadhead fight. I really hope you find the deer. He could very well be dead.


I wondered the same, was it 15 or 35?

You will not get criticized from me, I agree.:zip:


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, wow. How surprising another lost deer , and another faulty rage broadhead. At the moment of impact, somtimes we can be wrong on our shot placement. I can tell you that my experience with 2 blade rages has been outstanding. I would get a good dog to the spot where the blood ran out, and be patient.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

pbwhite said:


> Keep searching every inch of ground you think he could have gone. I've nearly given up in similar situations and pushed myself to keep looking and it payed off. I'm not sure I understand if he shot the deer at 15 or 35 yards and I know you don't want to hear this but if he shot it at 15 yards with a 60# bow he definitely should have gotten more than 8" of penetration if he didn't hit dead on the shoulder bone. That says volumes about the broadhead and can't help but make you think how much more penetration he might have gotten with a good cut on contact head. I know i'll get criticized for saying that, but this is the reason I don't shoot expandables. Its hard not to believe a cut on contact wouldn't have gotten more penetration. Anyway, i don't want to turn this into a broadhead fight. I really hope you find the deer. He could very well be dead.


He shot him at 35 yards, I told him to draw his bow when he had to walk about another 15 yards to get in the shooting window. I am in Champaign County. I didn't post this in the intention of bashing the Rage. I just don't think I will use them again, thats just me. I am going to gander mountain tomorrow to buy him cut on contact heads. It could have went in the whole 12" but the blood on the shaft after 8" look scattered.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe he is dead. You should have left him for the night, no matter how hard it is to. I bet he doubled back, get a dog out there, and work the area well.


----------



## seminolewind (Nov 15, 2007)

The broadhead could have penetrated and hit the off shoulder causing the cracking sound if so that deer is dead out there somewhere. Sounds like your son made a good shot I hope he finds his trophy if not just help him keep a positive attitude and keep him in the woods.


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok i read your story, not to be an a*s but was it a 15 yard shot or a 35 yard shot. you said both??? so maybe the hit wasnt as nice as you thought either?


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

seminolewind said:


> The broadhead could have penetrated and hit the off shoulder causing the cracking sound if so that deer is dead out there somewhere. Sounds like your son made a good shot I hope he finds his trophy if not just help him keep a positive attitude and keep him in the woods.


This makes sense.....I shot a BIG black bear this year and the 2 blade Rage hit the opposite shoulder with a loud CRACK and as the bear ran off the arrow worked it's way back out the entrance hole. The bear died a short ways away, but the scenario sounds a bit the same with the noise and the backing out of the arrow. Just a thought....

I wish ya'll the best of luck...please keep us posted


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

kurtty52 said:


> ok i read your story, not to be an a*s but was it a 15 yard shot or a 35 yard shot. you said both??? so maybe the hit wasnt as nice as you thought either?


He did come back and say 35 yard shot, and agree at 35, it might be a little deceiving, although wasn't there and really can't say? Although a 15 yard shot would be much easier to confirm than a 35 yard shot.

The coloring of the hair should give you a pretty good idea of the hit like I stated on my other post. Just can't see the true coloring, bands and tip colors. Take a good look at the hair on the head and try to determine this which could be helpfull with recovery.

Good Luck, hope you find him, if you do, post up with pics, and let us know where the hit was, I'am very curious?


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

i looked at the picture of the blades, why is there so much dirt on the blades if he didnt get a complete pass thru on the shot. if its not mud it looks like guts, or poop which means it wasnt a good hit????


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

The blades look mostly in tact to me. Hard to tell with all the hair and blood.
You said 60# draw weight and 35 yard shot. I think you pass through to the back side and hit a rib on the back side. You also said it looked like a perfect shot. If that's the case, that deer is dead. Get out there and find him and good luck.


----------



## mathews redneck (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't forget about looking at the closest water holes or ponds. By the way i shot a 6 point three years ago and just found him last week while scouting out some woods. Guess what he was shot with a 2 blade rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He was about 120 yards from where i lost the blood!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P&Y (Aug 4, 2005)

First off, I feel for you! I know how you feel and it has to be even worse being it's your son's deer. Your definately on the right track, Don't give up! 

Beside the dog advice, I would get a large group of you and your son's buddies together and start a grid search from last blood to include the double back possibility. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck man!! 
i shot one with a muzzy in 2005.. It stood out in the field in front of me about 75 yards,and throught the binoculars i could see blood pouring out. 
It then continued on about 200 yards, where i later jumped it up. I left for the night, came back in the next da, and looked again. He wasnt 30 yards from where i jumped him the first time. Hoiwever, he was tucked underneath a low hanging bush, almost like he knew he needed to hide.. 
GOOD LUCK TO YOU AND YOUR SON!!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

This is the reason I shoot Reapers. I have blown through both shoulders with them. I really hope you find his deer. It would be a more fitting end...........:darkbeer:


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

i think you said you cant get searching till wed.

i already posted, i bet he doubled back on the trail. get your son, and if you an some buddys out there and just do a grid search, about 30 yards apart, depending on the thickness of the woods, you can cover much larger area, and more then likely find him, definantly check out any water sources!!

We are all expecting pictures! :wink:


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I am heading to the doctors now. If I get back in time the wife and I are going to look all afternoon until his football game starts. I will post tonight. Thanks again for all the great info. And also, that is not dirt in the broadhead that is clotted blood and the hairs are light brown


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Just read this for the first time this morning. Good luck finding the deer today. I'll be anxious to hear the results.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Good luck...

A tracking dog is definately the way to go...Beyond that all you can do is pray and shed some boot leather...!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I believe this is a shot that ended with the opposite shoulder blade. 

I would think if the near shoulder was hit with 8" of penetration, that arrow would have a hard time coming back out through the shoulder blade. Even if it did, it would have done damage like no other being 8" in and that thing moving all around as the deer ran off. Think about it, only 8" of penetration, but that shoulder would have moved in a circumfrence of probably 4" or so with each leap, bound or running step...with the blades slicing and dicing each time.

I'm thinking this deer was hit either top of the lungs and into the off-side shoulder, or further back and hit the rear point of the off-side shoulder blade. I reckon the hit back a bit as the arrow would easily kick out as the buck powered off that shoulder with his steps. I think that angle would net one lung, which is resulting the extra distance of a trail. He's dead no doubt, however.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

the guy with the dog called me and waiting on his phone call


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck Byrd. I hope you find him.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

If you get this deer fro your son, I am going to send you the father of the year award! :wink: Good luck!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Byrd said:


> the guy with the dog called me and waiting on his phone call


That's AWESOME!! Keeping my fingers crossed that he can come out to help.
Keep us posted.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck and don't give up, you'll find him.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

been there before a few times myself, as most of us have. from what i read the the blood stopped and so did the trail. if you're sure the hit was good, and we all know how that can go, i bet that deer finished bleeding out within 100 yards of where you lost the trail. grid out from there and search. check the trail from shot to loss of blood trail for any area where the animal doubled back and could have zipped off in another direction.

shooting from the ground you'll have loss of blood trail once the blood level is below the hole. you might find a few drops five or ten feet from the last big blood area that will give you some clues.

stay on it! get the kid into helping lot of good lessons to be learned here.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I gotta go with crazy wolf on this one. I've seen it where the deer will make a big jump either left or right off the trail. I also found one for a friend one time that had crawled under a brush pile. Main thing is, just don't give up. If you have vultures circuling, is there any way you can get under them to look? Good luck....hang in there.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I am glued to this thread.

I am sure the dogs will find it for you. I agree with the others, it probably doubled back and jumped left or right before dropping. In tall grass it is easy to walk right by them.


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey goodluck and hope ya find em!:darkbeer:


----------



## SCswitchback (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck, and don't give up.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope you find him. Sounds like it should be a dead deer to me. :thumbs_up


----------



## mjbmxz (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish ya lots of luck on finding the deer!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

glued to the edge of the computer,,,lol Hope you find him!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck finding him, I think he is dead with that much penetration. However I don't see a broken blade on that Rage??? I can see both tips of the blades? I wouldn't be blaming the heads for this. I've had fixed blades break on muzzys and wasp broadheads from hitting shoulder and rib bones respectively.


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Luck on finding your deer. Hopefully the guy with th dogs will ba bale to help you.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good luck! It would be a story your son would never forget!


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Best of luck!...:darkbeer:


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Good Luck!!*

Best of luck..Sounds like he is laying out there somewhere!!


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see how this turns out! Good Luck!


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

If he brings the dog you will find the deer, they ar amazing.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

post for tracking purposes


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

never mind


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

fatrooster77 said:


> Geez I keep checking this thread and hoping. We should be getting e-mail and cell updates so we don't have to keep browsing. What if it was all a joke? Some big doe or no deer at all. This would be a killer joke. FLAME CITY!


Huh?

Best of luck on the recovery. If I was closer I would come help.


----------



## the-rickster (Aug 25, 2006)

Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

keep at him byrd.check water holes as was mentioned and any thing he could crawl under. you would be suprised at what a wounded deer will do to hide itself. keep us posted and good luck brother.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

wow I was ecpecting a pic with a succesful smile by now! That deer is down 8inches is simply 2 deep infact it was probly a passthru that went back in good luck!!!!!


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

I went home on leave last year and after ten straight days of hunting, I finally got a shot at a nice 120" class buck. It was a 35 yd shot and I hit him directly in the shoulder. The arrow snapped about 6"-8" from the broadhead (Tekan II). The deer made a U turn, ran past my stand and at about 70 yards he stopped and I could have sworn he wobbled. Well, of course I was super excited, so I went looking for him after only 30 minutes. There was some blood where he was standing and then the only oher blood I found was about fourty yards away and there was about a ten yard trail and that was it. NOTHING else. After 8 hours of searching we found not one more speck of blood and no deer. It still bothers me to this day.

I have read that a one lunged deer can live sometimes up to 24hours. Hopefully you have not pushed him and he is nearby. I always mark my blood with orange tape. Hopefully you have done something to the like and can establish a pattern. Good luck, I feel for ya


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think I ever wanted somebody to find a deer more than I want you to find that thing. Good luck.


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

vhunter said:


> I don't think I ever wanted somebody to find a deer more than I want you to find that thing. Good luck.


I couldnt agree more!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Well the guy with the dog called back at 2pm and he said with the rain last night he didn't think his dog would be able to do it. So I went back out and crawled through the middle of the thicket with binoculars and nothing. I then went to the highest point in the bean field and watched for buzzards. I seen 6 buzzards circling and then landing in the opposite corner and then heard a bunch of crows starts going off. So I am thinking it doubled back. I don't have permission to be on the property. I drove to the house and knocked on the door and no answer. I am going back tonight and see if he will let me go to that corner. I am going to find this deer, I don't care if I find a skull with the rack I am going to get it.


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

Byrd said:


> Well the guy with the dog called back at 2pm and he said with the rain last night he didn't think his dog would be able to do it. So I went back out and crawled through the middle of the thicket with binoculars and nothing. I then went to the highest point in the bean field and watched for buzzards. I seen 6 buzzards circling and then landing in the opposite corner and then heard a bunch of crows starts going off. So I am thinking it doubled back. I don't have permission to be on the property. I drove to the house and knocked on the door and no answer. I am going back tonight and see if he will let me go to that corner. I am going to find this deer, I don't care if I find a skull with the rack I am going to get it.


I definately wouldve peeked over there haha.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Dave,
I hope you find him one way or another..


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

Byrd said:


> Well the guy with the dog called back at 2pm and he said with the rain last night he didn't think his dog would be able to do it. So I went back out and crawled through the middle of the thicket with binoculars and nothing. I then went to the highest point in the bean field and watched for buzzards. I seen 6 buzzards circling and then landing in the opposite corner and then heard a bunch of crows starts going off. So I am thinking it doubled back. I don't have permission to be on the property.  I drove to the house and knocked on the door and no answer. I am going back tonight and see if he will let me go to that corner. I am going to find this deer, I don't care if I find a skull with the rack I am going to get it.


I am sorry to hear that it wasnt easy, but...I think you are on to something. I think what your doing is 100% morally correct. Some people would just say forget it, or would just go on the land w/o permission. Congrats to you, good luck


----------



## butter21 (Jan 7, 2008)

i would have peeked


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't like it when tresspassers come on my hunting land so I would not ever think about it. I just hope he is home tonight. I am going to put my son back in the treestand thursday and then he has the weekend with his mom. Just want to make something clear, I am not bashing the Rage head, too many good post on here about them. I am just going to get him a cut on contact head.


----------



## butter21 (Jan 7, 2008)

im 90 percent sure that deer is dead (with out even being there) so i would look till i couldnt walk anymore. As for going on the property, if its just across the line i would look/climb a tree to see.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope you find him. Also I commend the effort you are putting in to find this deer. If every one put in the effort you are there would be many more recoveries made. God bless
John


----------



## mathewsman06 (Mar 27, 2006)

good luck and keep at it...i am sure you will find him:darkbeer:


----------



## Johndel (Nov 16, 2007)

*Good Luck. Don't Give Up.*

I had the same thing last season with an 8pt. I only hit one lung etc. lost blood and the trail. Searched and searched. Went the next day and found him alive but barely about 30 yards from where I already searched. 

You'll find him. Persistence is key. Good Luck!


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Byrd said:


> I don't like it when tresspassers come on my hunting land so I would not ever think about it. I just hope he is home tonight. I am going to put my son back in the treestand thursday and then he has the weekend with his mom. Just want to make something clear, I am not bashing the Rage head, too many good post on here about them. I am just going to get him a cut on contact head.


I understand your issues. Wishing you all the best on the recovery.


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

I applaud your efforts - hope you find him...


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

Wishing you and your son the best friend. I believe the deer is dead! Mature bucks are very smart and know the woods better than we ever will:wink: I beleive the buzzards are the key here.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Alot of hits on this thread. Good luck, if he's down I hope you find him, that sure would take a weight off your boys mind.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Ahh! so close! i bet youll find him where those buzzards were. 


sucks the neighbors werent home. hopefully tommarow you can get permission  might go back again and leave a note?


----------



## M Kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Best of Luck tomorrow, I agree get your son back out in the timber, it's the best medicine. Your son should be proud of your determination as well, your setting a great example. 
Mike


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

I will bet he is where the buzzards are. Man I have been keeping an eye on this thread and like everyone else on here has said I truly believe that this buck is dead. It sounds to me like the typical high off side shoulder clipping one lung. This would account for the lack of blood, high hits don't bleed as well and also no exit. Man I am pulling for you.:darkbeer:


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

Man! I keep on refreshing the page to see if there is any update! I want you to find this buck so bad! Good Luck


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Any updates yet? Was the guy home tonight


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

I would almost bet that I see some paunch matter on that broadhead pic. It may be that he whirled upon the shot and it lodged back by the last rib. Maybe it took some time for him to expire. Get onto the neighbors fast.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

everyone is pulling for ya to find him, hopefully the landowners are good people and will allow you to walk the property. I can't wait to see pics if you find him! 

I tip my hat for the dedication you are putting into this for your son, many people would have given up by now!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds like a high hit to me too... Probably high lung or liver. The first place I would look is where those buzzards are!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

He's dead, just keep with it.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> The tracking dogs are amazing!


Yep when I'm home my **** dog can find a deer in less than a minute, seen'm do it. To big of a pain to take when I'm not. I would go and get'm if it was the right deer though.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Byrd said:


> Well the guy with the dog called back at 2pm and he said with the rain last night he didn't think his dog would be able to do it. So I went back out and crawled through the middle of the thicket with binoculars and nothing. I then went to the highest point in the bean field and watched for buzzards. I seen 6 buzzards circling and then landing in the opposite corner and then heard a bunch of crows starts going off. So I am thinking it doubled back. I don't have permission to be on the property. I drove to the house and knocked on the door and no answer. I am going back tonight and see if he will let me go to that corner. I am going to find this deer, I don't care if I find a skull with the rack I am going to get it.


Good luck Dude, were all pullin' for you!


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont know how i missed this thread all day. There has been a bunch of useful tips here, archers helping archers. This far into the game and with the rain, the buzzards are your best bet. Good Luck, I wish i could help you for your boys sake. I do commend you for setting such a good example for him.


----------



## jackamatic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Tough Break*

I really feel for you. I heard the same awful "whack" this past weekend on a beautiful 8 pointer - easily a 4.5 year old deer. I was in a ground blind and the shot was about 35 yards. The hold was good, the deer was relaxed, and the shot I thought was good. But I found the arrow where he ran out of the field broken at the insert - no penetration. I shoot a new Katera at 57lbs with 100g fixed broadheads. Like you, I'd love to put my hands on those horns (especially as it concerns your son). But even with a fast bow and new broadheads, these big whitetails move after the shot and are TOUGH. I hope you find him. But if you don't, take heart, he may show up again someday. Good luck to you.


----------



## matthewsmesiah13 (Dec 16, 2005)

even we are all getting antsy cant imagine how u feel. good luck dude


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope you find that deer. I too have looked for a few days for a deer, NOT FUN! Those deer seem to do some amazing things sometimes. You should be comended for looking for this long. Your son is lucky to have a father like you. Good Luck.


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

Any update? Was the landowner home tonight? I am pulling for ya man! I sure hope you find the deer. I commend you on your exhaustive efforts to find this sucker. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

The deer is dead... 
You will find it somewhere, unless someone else already has.

Your rage broadhead is fully intact from the picture.
It has slip cam technology and when it backed out it folded backwards so it appeared.

If you pulled on each one of those blades and push up, I think it will slip right back into it's original ready position and you will see that it is not broke at all.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Byrd said:


> I don't like it when tresspassers come on my hunting land so I would not ever think about it. I just hope he is home tonight. I am going to put my son back in the treestand thursday and then he has the weekend with his mom. Just want to make something clear, I am not bashing the Rage head, too many good post on here about them. I am just going to get him a cut on contact head.



Check your regs....here in MN you can legally enter unposted land to retrieve a downed animal or hunting dog without permission.
If asked to leave you must comply, but you may not have to get permission in advance.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I need an update, I can't stand the tension !!! 

FF


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Best of luck to you! I hope you find him.......keep us updated


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

*Wow!*



Byrd said:


> I don't like it when tresspassers come on my hunting land so I would not ever think about it. I just hope he is home tonight. I am going to put my son back in the treestand thursday and then he has the weekend with his mom. Just want to make something clear, I am not bashing the Rage head, too many good post on here about them. I am just going to get him a cut on contact head.


Wow, I commend you on your effort, but I'm scratchin' my head about the post above. You saw buzzards circling and landing in a corner. I can see you wanting to ask permission first, but after you went to the door to ask and they weren't there? You aren't talking about tromping all through their deer woods, you just wanted to go check out the corner of the field where you saw buzzards landing. I try to ALWAYS be respectful of other people's property, but there is no doubt in my mind I would have given it a looksy!:embara:
Think about it, if you went out to your property and someone was just checking the corner of your field trying to recover a deer after 2 days of looking, wouldn't you cut them some slack? I hope so!
I've been checking this thread a few times a day to see if you got him. Hoping and praying for you! Good luck man!


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Well......I stayed up late but I guess I'll just have to check in the morning. I sure hope you guys find him!


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

redruff said:


> Check your regs....here in MN you can legally enter unposted land to retrieve a downed animal or hunting dog without permission.
> If asked to leave you must comply, but you may not have to get permission in advance.


Maryland is the same way. Here, you have a legal right, obligation even, to follow a wounded animal onto adjacent property if the sign leads you there. No permission required. I've heard of 2 instances where this was enforced by DNR Officers when landowners complained. Only hitch is that you cannot take a weapon with you.

Whether Ohio has a similar reg. or not, I don't know. But regardless, I'd have taken a peek. Good luck!


----------



## firemedic5586 (Jan 5, 2006)

redruff said:


> Check your regs....here in MN you can legally enter unposted land to retrieve a downed animal or hunting dog without permission.
> If asked to leave you must comply, but you may not have to get permission in advance.



Not to high jack here:

You are correct in your statement. Also, to add to what you said: A person on foot may, without permision, enter private land without a firearm to retrieve a hunting dog. After retrieving the dog, the person must immediatly leave the premises. This exception does not authorize the taking of the wild animal.

found on PG13


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

ttt, go get him!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

C-NOGLE said:


> I would almost bet that I see some paunch matter on that broadhead pic. It may be that he whirled upon the shot and it lodged back by the last rib. Maybe it took some time for him to expire. Get onto the neighbors fast.


I see that too! But I think you are teaching your son the importaint lesson of not going on to others property till permission is granted. To many think they have the right to just jump right on and I guess I just don't agree with this. Take the correct approach and ask for permission and have your son come with you to ask. Your dertermination is awesome. Good Luck!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

If it were guts he would know. My glove still stinks from an arrow I touched 1 yr ago this week!


----------



## M Kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Bump! Hopefully on his way to the Taxidermist.


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Jan 17, 2007)

Another fellow hunter following along hoping for some good news. Any word on getting permission from the other land owner?


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Find that buck ,,, find that buck!...


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

redruff said:


> Check your regs....here in MN you can legally enter unposted land to retrieve a downed animal or hunting dog without permission.
> If asked to leave you must comply, but you may not have to get permission in advance.


Not in Ohio you cant.You legally have to have written permission from the landowner to cross his or her property no matter what.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Byrd said:


> I don't like it when tresspassers come on my hunting land so I would not ever think about it. I just hope he is home tonight. I am going to put my son back in the treestand thursday and then he has the weekend with his mom. Just want to make something clear, I am not bashing the Rage head, too many good post on here about them. I am just going to get him a cut on contact head.


I just put my wife in a Razor Trick. They fly really well and look like the will do the job. Stay tuned. It's an excellant looking COC head. Best of luck recovering your sons trophy.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

IL-Gutpile said:


> Wow, I commend you on your effort, but I'm scratchin' my head about the post above. You saw buzzards circling and landing in a corner. I can see you wanting to ask permission first, but after you went to the door to ask and they weren't there? You aren't talking about tromping all through their deer woods, you just wanted to go check out the corner of the field where you saw buzzards landing. I try to ALWAYS be respectful of other people's property, but there is no doubt in my mind I would have given it a looksy!:embara:
> Think about it, if you went out to your property and someone was just checking the corner of your field trying to recover a deer after 2 days of looking, wouldn't you cut them some slack? I hope so!
> I've been checking this thread a few times a day to see if you got him. Hoping and praying for you! Good luck man!


Byrd,
Your efforts will be rewarded in finding the deer. I have to agree with the above post. Just checking the corner where the buzzards and crows were (without a bow in hand) would be perfectly acceptable to even the most marginally reasonable person. I seriously doubt the landowner would mind. If the deer isn't there then I would definitely get permission before doing any further searches. I would also leave a note on their door so they will at least know that you tried to gain permission first. 
You are trying to do everything right. You will find your son's buck. I just have a good feeling about this one.
Best of luck to you! 

Rx


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

gotta bump this... I need updated!!!!


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

*I read through 5 pages...*

...and still no deer. Good luck man. If I was closer, I would offer to help. Keep us updated.

Meat


----------



## johnboy1 (Dec 12, 2005)

gotta keep this near the top, still hoping for a find -- good luck


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hoping you find him! ttt


----------



## CenterMass (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck finding your sons deer...


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

deer deer deer deer find that deer deer


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

9,000 hits to this point!

I really hope this one has a happy ending.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

wow i have spent so much time I can never get back reading about a deer that might not even be real shot by a guy I dont even know.


but I hope to god he finds it



lol good luck man!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Good luck Byrd... Let us know how the search is going...


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

bump again,,,, any updates yet???? common!!!:sad:


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

aahhhhhh, I cant stand it!!
ttt...whats going on.


----------



## butter21 (Jan 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

He disappeared, just like the Browns offense JK:tongue:


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> He disappeared, just like the Browns offense JK:tongue:


they, they did win a game this year!!! LOL


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

You guys need to really quit posting here... Everytime this thread is at the top I think he is checking in!


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*not posting*

Well if he's not here posting we know he's out looking.:wink:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

mountbkr said:


> Well if he's not here posting we know he's out looking.:wink:


Hopefully taking some pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Man I hope he finds this deer.


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

bump... to mess with your head LOL!!!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

You should be able to smell him soon. Good luck hope you find him!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump it back up. We're all pullin' for ya!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

What are the odds that he finds the buck and its a 110 class. :wink:


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking about this deer from my stand today, was hoping for some pics and a good story by now. Good Luck Byrd


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

cmon byrd where is those pics.of this deer.? im putting you in for father of the year award in the state of ohio.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

If I have to wait much longer I'm going to go look for the deer myself!


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

Come on give us an update! Hopefully your out taking pictures with your son and the deer right now. TTT, and fill us in brother!


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

Well whats the scoop?????


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

crazy wolf said:


> I have seen this happen many times before , Iam gonna tell ya this , that buck had to make a abrupt turn left or right. To me it sounds like he has blood coming out his mouth and nose. I wish I had a crystal ball . But dang Iam thinking 50 yds either way left or right. Hes definatly hurt bad. Dang I wish I could help you out more.
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


I concur, the deer probably made a right or left. I had this happen a number of years ago. blood just stopped, so did the tracks. He was dead 75 yds to the left. I looked for that deer WITH help for 4 hours and he was stone dead in the middle of a cut corn field.


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> He disappeared, just like the Browns offense JK:tongue:


They've probably been busy having a beer with the Broncos defense...


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought for sure id have an update by the time I got back from hunting!! I hope theyre too busy taking pictures and checking him in! Come on byrd your killing me!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

man this is like a show on tv where the cut to commercials before the suprise ending


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

kstatemallards said:


> What are the odds that he finds the buck and its a 110 class. :wink:


So? Trophy is in the eye of the beholder. The effort he is putting in is commendable and should be the norm for ALL animals irregardless of size.
JMHO
John


----------



## Martin_Cheetah (Sep 22, 2007)

kstatemallards said:


> What are the odds that he finds the buck and its a 110 class. :wink:


Umm, dont be a jerk?


----------



## mxclutch (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt We need an update the waiting is killing us


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

I've been stuck to this thread since the beginning! I really hope you find that Buck, good luck!!


----------



## rk91279 (Jan 7, 2007)

_ have read a few pages of this post but not any that said where in Ohio this is,,, I'd be willing to help search if not to far_


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

kstatemallards said:


> What are the odds that he finds the buck and its a 110 class. :wink:


What are the odds that if it was your 14 year old son you'd feel miserable that you couldn't find it even if it was a scrub buck. I hate ignorant people


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

jrmsoccer32 said:


> What are the odds that if it was your 14 year old son you'd feel miserable that you couldn't find it even if it was a scrub buck. I hate ignorant people


I agree,I have been reading and checking this post since the beginning also,i give byrd the greatest respect as a hunter and a dad,i dont care if it was a doe,its for his kid and its the only ethical choice.I have a daughter who will be hunting this season and i would do the same for her,buck or doe.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

rhodeislandhntr said:


> I agree,I have been reading and checking this post since the beginning also,i give byrd the greatest respect as a hunter and a dad,i dont care if it was a doe,its for his kid and its the only ethical choice.I have a daughter who will be hunting this season and i would do the same for her,buck or doe.


Exactly I remember the first deer I shot and it was a doe you would have thought i just laid the hammer down on a 200" booner I was so excited. Theres NOTHING like seeing a young kid get a deer and the excitement on their face.


----------



## bradA (Sep 4, 2008)

i keep hitting f5 for the refresh, man i hope they have found this deer


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

I feel like a kid on Christmas eve. The suspense is killing me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we haven't heard anything because they're dressing the deer out and taking the pictures that we all desperately want to see.


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Killing me!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

tick tock....tick tock..tick tock


----------



## probowhunter (Oct 31, 2007)

I've checked this thread like a 150 time just waiting to see some pics of some horns.Coundn't wait to get home from work today to check this thread out.


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Byrd, I just read your posts Good Luck!!! Get a bloodhound if you can and don't give up!!


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

probowhunter said:


> I've checked this thread like a 150 time just waiting to see some pics of some horns.Coundn't wait to get home from work today to check this thread out.


me too! Have you seen how many views this thread has gotten?


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

dang, i sure hope he has been off of here for the fact of finding that deer, Good luck once again, 

bump this thing TTT


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

sure hope he finds this buck. im checking it a lot too.


to that kstatemallards or whatever....go away. please, just go away.


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

Sure hope he finds him for his son. Keep checking this thread hoping to read where he's found the deer. Good luck


----------



## cudexter (Feb 13, 2008)

bump. I hope he finds it


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

not lookin good


----------



## switchback33 (Nov 9, 2007)

the suspense


----------



## waterfordarcher (Sep 14, 2008)

kstatemallards said:


> What are the odds that he finds the buck and its a 110 class. :wink:


I dont care, Im pulling for him even if its a button buck, are you sayin that if its not P&Y and you make a bad shot its just to hell with it?:fuming:


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I actually pulled out my laptop to come and check on this thread. Its killing me! I guess we all have, at some point, gone through a situation like this. I lost a great deer a couple of years ago that meant a lot to me and never found it. I really hurt when I had to give up the search. I still check the area for bones or horns or anything for that matter. I hope Byrd finds it! I can't wait to see pics...... I haven't been so caught up in a thread like this before. Can't wait to see what happens........ see y'all in the morning:wink:


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

Had to stop by and check.....TTT...don't give up hope!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ddworkm said:


> Had to stop by and check.....TTT...don't give up hope!!


you must be on duty


good luck byrd


----------



## homebuilt (Sep 18, 2008)

i hope he finds this deer, i lost a nice buck once. the first buck i ever shot at (rifle) i hit him but not good enough. i searched for hours and felt like crap, i can't imagine what he's going through.

i've played on several different forums for about 6 years and i don't think i've ever seen a post get over 12,000 views that wasn't a sticky. i guess i'm not the only one following this


----------



## ajkbruin (Apr 27, 2008)

good luck stay with it hes out there somewhere
ttt


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

Cant wait to see a picture of some horns

Sure hope you find him Byrd :thumb:


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, just woke, took sleep mode off and... nothing! Maybe he is already at the taxidermist!?


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

I just figured id drop in and wish ya some luck. Good luck!


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Inquiring minds still want to know Byrd. Sure hope you find him. Keep looking in the sky for buzzards. 

Hope your boy gets to wrap his hands around those horns soon.


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. Talk about captivating an audience...I wish you the best of luck finding him Byrd.


----------



## mikeshunk (Oct 22, 2007)

:sad: This deer was shot on either the 28th or 29th. It doesn't look good. Either they found it and aren't giving any updates, or It's not going to be found. Hope I'm wrong. :embara:


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I expect we are going to see some pictures today. A man will go to extremes for his children, and I think Byrd is going to find this deer.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

:moose::dog1:


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Dang!! I am gonna get fired if i keep logging on to this thread!

I hope this wait means he and his son have been at the taxidermist!


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

txcookie said:


> not lookin good


I agree TX,, but lets keep hoping for the best!!


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

around 27 people in this thread right now,,,, we need an update stat!!!


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

It sure sounds like Byrd is determined to find this one. Bring on the good news.


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

If I recall correctly, he said in an earlier post that he was going hunting with his son today. So hopefully, if he didn't find the other deer, he'll get another one today. I'm still holding out for that first one though.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to see some nice pictures soon.-joe


----------



## driechm (Oct 29, 2005)

Show us a half-rotted buck next to a smiling son!


----------



## Dale Holcomb (Apr 11, 2004)

Wouldn't that be the ultimate joke/cruel thing to do if Byrd never reports back or comes on here and says, "April Fools"? :crybaby2: I think I would hunt him down in Ohio to tar and feather him!

He's got the whole AT community on the edge of their seat waiting and hoping on this one. I wish you luck Byrd. You're absolutely doing the right thing for your son and for that deer. Your son will be better off no matter the outcome for you showing the determination in finding a wounded deer. Many give up way too soon. Please...find that dang deer so I can get back to life! :darkbeer:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I cant count how many times I have checked this thread . I hope they recover the animal or at least update us


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

Dale Holcomb said:


> I think I would hunt him down in Ohio to tar and feather him!


I think I'd help you. :wink:


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

guess he dosent realize how many of us are watching and waiting for an update!!! Hope to hear something soon!!!


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

urahicks2 said:


> guess he dosent realize how many of us are watching and waiting for an update!!! Hope to hear something soon!!!


Overwhelmed probally, hopefully when he does post back, it's good news. Any news really.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

WayBeau said:


> I think I'd help you. :wink:


Uh Ooohhh!! The crowd is beginning to turn on him!! :wink:

The stress is getting to us!


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep it's turning into an angry mob:moviecorn


----------



## dsf81 (Jun 23, 2005)

*37 on-lookers*

This thread now has 37 people watching to see if there is a conclusion. I would say that you have a TON of people pulling for you.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

wished you were local my beagles might be able to help!


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Been watching this thread since Day 1 and checking often. Hope to hear/see something good. I really admire Byrds determination to find this deer, makes me want to get out there and help. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Come on Byrd! Find that deer! 
ttt


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Throw us a bone already..........what's the update?


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Where in OH is this?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Come on byrd find that sucker! And get back on here and let us know what the H is going on!


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

April fools!!!


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

29 viewers and counting, and the natives are starting to get restless! I'm starting to think Byrd may have suffered the same fate as the disappearing buck......BIGFOOT!!


----------



## cudexter (Feb 13, 2008)

30 people still watching this thread


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

I think he ditched us lol


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

This better not be some sick joke

Can't wait to see some pics, either of the found buck or the one your boy killed today!!


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

About every 5 to 10 minutes I refresh this thread just hoping to see this young man's deer.


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd love to see this turn out well!


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

hope he checks in soon. been watching since day one. would like to know something.MEl


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well im heading out to the stand.... I pray theres an update tonight or im gonna go crazy!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Can't Wait! Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*...*

my boss will get pissed if i keep checking this thread


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

buckpro85 said:


> my boss will get pissed if i keep checking this thread


me too...but I'm my own boss most of the time...:tongue:

FYI SC Blood Brother...I would be down there helping you if this was your deer down....


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok I got $10 saying he...


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

this thread kind of reminds me about the guy in Ga or Fla that was going to have his girlfriend pose in a bikini with a bow. thank god one of you sent me those pics because the mods pulled it before i saw it firsthand...


----------



## Mr. November (Sep 6, 2007)

nova bowhunter said:


> this thread kind of reminds me about the guy in Ga or Fla that was going to have his girlfriend pose in a bikini with a bow. thank god one of you sent me those pics because the mods pulled it before i saw it firsthand...


Please share. I've gotta see them now. PM me PLEASE:tongue:


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

jrmsoccer32 said:


> What are the odds that if it was your 14 year old son you'd feel miserable that you couldn't find it even if it was a scrub buck. I hate ignorant people


I've lost animals before too so I know the feeling. I was simply joking and I wasnt trying to make him feel bad. I'm not trying to degrade his deer at all. I really hopes he finds the deer just as everyone else. 

Dont get so bent out of shape.


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

bump, its been to long since we were updated here!!!!


----------



## dsf81 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hopefully*

Hopefully they have been too busy showing the deer off to be on AT. For now we are just left here waiting with many different possible scenarios


----------



## rustyaxecamp (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't logged on here since May '07 and I want to know......


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

OK guys, we are all here, we might as well do something with our time, right now this post has had over 16,000 hits, how about a friendly wager while we wait on the pics of the boy and the deer. I bet there will be over 30,000 hits after all the congrats. Anyway who is up for it?


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*...*



jambf750 said:


> me too...but i'm my own boss most of the time...:tongue:
> 
> Fyi sc blood brother...i would be down there helping you if this was your deer down....


i'd need you, 1st shift wouldnt last very long in that swamp!


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

Hopefully he managed to get permission from the adjacent landowner to go find it.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

ill bet the chase is over. he alredy has his son hunting, so i he shoots another buck then finds the first one he wouldnt be able to keep it.


----------



## texan_76 (Jun 8, 2008)

Mr. November said:


> Please share. I've gotta see them now. PM me PLEASE:tongue:


x2


i know how this boy feels. i lost my very first bow deer a week ago today. he wasnt the biggest buck, but he would have more than likely been on the wall. i have been back in the tree three times, and not felt the same sense. even today, i climbed down and went and searched for another hour and half looking for him. it sucks. hope you find him for your boy.


----------



## probowhunter (Oct 31, 2007)

This is killing me I want to see some horns!Find that thing Byrd.


----------



## Bowtech Kid 08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope i am wrong but something truly stinks here and it isn't the Chlorophyl poop...


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

Where is this guy?


----------



## Bowtech Kid 08 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am asking the same thing...What the fu**


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

coloradodave said:


> Where is this guy?



out looking for a deer :darkbeer:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

if i had to bet i would bet the deer is still walking.
I hope he finds him dead though.


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

coloradodave said:


> Where is this guy?


im wondering the same thing. Maybe he didn't get permission and just went over there to take a look and got shot


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

cmon Byrd, everyone is pullin for ya, show me some hornage


----------



## Wilbsd (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't been on here in ages. But I've been on here the last several days reading this thread. I hope they find this deer. I really hope for a good ending to this story, and not some huge surprise.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

I need some closure here!! C'mon Byrd.....give us some good news!


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

dude SOME KIND OF UPDATE!


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

ok, so I am gone all day, just walking through the door and nothing!!!!!!!! I check at 6 when I get up and 14 hours later, nothing!!!!


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

So back from the stand and surprise, no update.. Comeon byrd!


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

19,000 views
31 current viewers
295 posts 
8 pages of people needing answers


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

I would definately pay for the dogs if they were available...money well spent. The buzzards will also give you clue.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

Here Byrde,Byrde,Byrde.........please post up.....your killing us.:wav:


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm thinking he tracked him down a well shaft!


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

this sucks, we need some hint of what happened please!! Has byrd been on at all since his last post?


----------



## sixfootunder (Aug 26, 2005)

What ever happens I commend you for your effort for your son. It is nice that you are taking all this time and effort to prove a point to your son. A lot of people would have written this one off already. 
Good Luck hope that all your effort pays off


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

deer must of went a long way's! he ain't back yet!


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO (Jul 7, 2008)

No update yet?


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

good luck I hope ya found that deer


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

Good grief Byrd! You can't do us all that dirty now can you?


----------



## DuckTech14 (Jul 14, 2005)

and btw, I looked at all of his posts, and he hasn't made any since his last post on this thread on september 30th at around 6 pm. Doesn't mean he's been on, but he hasn't posted.


----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

BowChilling said:


> I'm thinking he tracked him down a well shaft!


I remember as a kid watching the news about the girl who fell down the well, baby Jessica. I remember my whole family tied to the TV. This is AT's version.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Where did Byrd go?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

The title of the thread is "I am just sick" Silly! Can't a guy be sick without getting on AT?:tongue: 



Seriously...........still watching for updates.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

fatrooster77 said:


> I remember as a kid watching the news about the girl who fell down the well, baby Jessica. I remember my whole family tied to the TV. This is AT's version.


Truer words have never been spoken. :darkbeer:


----------



## Dren1276 (Mar 10, 2008)

ttt Hopeing for a update.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Where did Byrd go?


He broke his ethics, hoped the fence and is still looking in that opposite corner.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe if someone on here knows him, they could get him to post so we all can get some work done. :becky:


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

:bored::bored: :mmph:


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Where oh where can Byrd be,
The AT communtiy is waiting paitently,
He went out looking for a buck,
He has been reciving lots of "Good Luck"
We all wish there was an update sooner,
I hope this deer is a monster Booner,
I'm sure he's tried all tracking tricks,
Now I wish we could see some pics.


----------



## WayBeau (Feb 21, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Where oh where can Byrd be,
> The AT communtiy is waiting paitently,
> He went out looking for a buck,
> He has been reciving lots of "Good Luck"
> ...


I think this could be the theme song for this thread.


----------



## M Kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

We need an answer good or bad this post needs an ending. This is worse than watching Prison Break


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

Well he hasn't been on since 930pm on September 30th. I'm monitoring this as well, but he might not have computer access or something.

Hopefully when he logs on next it'll be with a great story and photos.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

This is turning into another 3DXBigBull thread. Anyone know where he is? I saw he posted a mule deer pick in the 2008 harvest thread but no mention of the awesome shot on a Elk


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Where does he live at? I would be more than happy to help him go look for him. Take the Springer... She has a awesome nose on her.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone know Byrd or how to get ahold of him so we can get an update?



We want to know how it turns out.


----------



## tatersdad (Apr 5, 2008)

ttt this is the original post under this name.


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

There once was a fella named Byrd
Who's following bordered absurd
the questions abound
was the deer ever found?
who knows? has anyone heard?



I'm pulling for you man....good luck!


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Supershark, he's in Champaign county. I'm in Ashland county and considered driving to help, but that is too much of a jaunt for me with my work schedule and kids. 

It has been 5 days since the shot so I hope they find something soon, at least some horns for the boy to do a European mount. Still pullin for you guys!!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

In this case, I think no news.........is bad news. :sad:
Best of luck to them though!

Lien2


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*yep*



Lien2 said:


> In this case, I think no news.........is bad news. :sad:
> Best of luck to them though!
> 
> Lien2


I would have to agree with that as well. Hopefully the vultures will help out a bit.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

ttt any update would be great!


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

Still no update? I guess this is unsolved mysteries. Maybe we should contact CSI. In my short time here I have never seen a thread get so much attention in short period of time. Good Luck again, our dear friend, "MIA BYRD"


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

My internet has been out for the last 2 days, sorry guys.

My wife and I gained permission to look at the back side of the property where the buck was heading. We walked and walked and looked and looked and NOTHING We did find a patch of hair and never turned up nothing. I am LOST. I have looked everywhere I can think of. Very sad time for me. I wanted this buck more than any deer I have had. I have not even picked my bow up since I started looking for this buck. We walked the tall grass field, every thicket the neighbors land every fence row. I am going back to the owner of the back field and ask him if he would tell the guys he lets hunt to call me if they found the rack of the deer. I know I was close and just didn't get it done. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

:clap: Outstanding effort. You never know...it might still turn up. The important thing is that you gave the effort that you did. Thanks for giving us the update.


----------



## bobcatmatt (Aug 21, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.................and update.........

I am sorry for you and your boys misfourtune in not finding the buck. You, sir, should definetly be commended on your effort. This is a true example of what a hunter and a father should be. 

And again, I do commend you on the effort.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

guys I read a couple of post that said April fools? That is crazy, this is my son's first deer and a really nice buck. My wife and I were out all day yesterday and put alot of miles on these legs. Looking under brush, through brush, watching buzzards and by the way I can't stand looking at them damn birds no more, I went back to the last place we had blood and tried to put myself in the deer mind and I went every direction I could go. I am sure I probably passed by him numerous times. Just makes me sick I couldn't get this done for my son Andy. He means the world to me and I will do everything I can to make him happy. I didn't get to take him out last night his football team was in the homecoming parade. But I will monday.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I know it doesnt help but you did everything you could do to find that deer. Now get back out and hunt. The best thing to do after a horse bucks you off is get right back on. Chalk it up to a learning experiance and move on.


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

Tell your son not to get down in the dumps. Keep his head up and get another buck. If anyone says this has never happened to them, just wait, it will. You gotta lick your wounds and be right back in there. Sorry it tuned out this way, but you are a fine hunter, father, and woodsman!


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

spcfoor said:


> i know it doesnt help but you did everything you could do to find that deer. Now get back out and hunt. The best thing to do after a horse bucks you off is get right back on. Chalk it up to a learning experiance and move on.


 +1


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

Whew..... I couldn't hold my breath any longer.

Sorry to hear that you did not come up with the deer, BUT you were able to teach the young man a great lesson and show your respect for the animal. Kudos to your search, there are not many that would go that extra mile.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Sorry it didnt turn out as good as we all hoped, but hopefully his rack will turn up........good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

There is a very good chance that deer is recovering nicely. I know that isn't what many have said but I've seen it happen numerous times. 

I don't know all the angles but shooting from the ground at a broadside animal and from the way you described the shot I think the broadhead did not get into the chest cavity but stopped in the near should. The broken blade means it probably hit heavy bone. By the way you describe the shot it sounds as though the deer was angling away. On some angling away shots the arrow must hit what appears to be back towards the gut and you should have had a lot of penetration. If the arrow hits the front shoulder on an angling away shot frequently the broadhead never gets into the chest cavity. I've hit deer "back" on an angle shot that at first appears "bad" but double lungs the deer cleanly. I've seen deer hit behind the shoulder and the arrow never penetrated the chest. The hit was too far forward for the angle.

Soooooooooooooo, the deer is recovering. Believe it and move on.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Byrd..........I am truly sorry to hear that you couldn't recover him. It sure wasn't from lack of effort.

Maybe you should show your son this thread and how it got 20,000+ hits while you guys were out looking. It will help him realize what kind of brotherhood he is entering into!

All the best to you both.

Joe


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

That just sucks. 

There was a lot of guys pulling for you. Maybe another hunter or yourself will find the skull later so your son can atleast get to hold the rack. 

Forget about the "April fools" comments. Sometimes things are said in a joking way that are taken wrong, or some guys just make the wrong comments not meaning anything by it. Then again some guys are just plain jerks.  

You did a great job. I know you feel bad about not finding it but those things happen.


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

Your Son is very lucky to have a Father like you, y'all get back on that horse and ride.:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Joe W. said:


> Byrd..........I am truly sorry to hear that you couldn't recover him. It sure wasn't from lack of effort.
> 
> Maybe you should show your son this thread and how it got 20,000+ hits while you guys were out looking. *It will help him realize what kind of brotherhood he is entering into!*
> All the best to you both.
> ...


Here here!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

*Similar*

My Uncle had a very similar situation last year on a 190" class deer (Believe me I saw it at about 100yds with 8X binocs!) Anyhow he thought he had a good shot on it broadside. Multiple guys searched for days and never found it. He showed up this year limping on his right,front leg. My Uncle didn't think he hit him in the shoulder because HE DIDN"T SHOW ANY LIMP when he bolted away. There is so much adrenalin at that point that they don't register the pain or injury. I think BowtechArch may ne right- the arrow hit the shoulder then angled under the skin and muscle enough to cover it with blood up to the 8" Since the wound was was on the surface the blood flow was good. He could probably lose a couple pints with a wound like that. My prayer is that since you have not found him that you too will see that big boy next year with a limp and your son can get a second chance. Sorry for your situation brother- hang in there.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Really sorry about your deer. Great effort does not always produce desired results. Hard lesson to learn but thats life. You should be commended for your hard efforts though and should feel proud in that is what you are teaching your boy. GOOD LUCK there is still a chance to recover horns.


----------



## 41mag (May 7, 2008)

You put in a tremendious effort and I know in your heart your still thinking about what to do next. That is the sign of a true outdoorsman and sportsman and of a caring and great father. 

Don't think that this deer could not still be alive as has been mentioned. Last Nov. my hunting bud slammed a great buck at about 10 yds but hit the danged shoulder. Two weeks later the same buck was spotted chasing does not a half mile through the woods from where he was hit. He had a limp but was still in the game. 

Good luck on the rest of your season as well as to your son. He definately has a pop to be proud of.


----------



## breakaleg (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear you never found him.You gave it your all and thats all you can do sometimes.All of us bowhunters have been thru it atleast once and if it hasn't happened it will.Good luck to you and your son the rest of the year.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 24, 2004)

Been following this thread for days. Not much I can say that hasn't already been said - I applaud your efforts and hard work - lead by example and your boy will thank you for it someday. I read this thread to my 8 year old as a lesson and an example of what I try to do with him.

Thanks for sharing your story - now - go get back in the game!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Guys, thanks for all the kind words. I hope he is still alive. I just hate to make him suffer. Beautiful animal. I still have the image stuck in my head and how happy my son was. Great moment in my life. My son loves bowhunting. He is not wanting to play football next year because of it. I still want him on the field, I told him he has the rest of his life to hunt and football for the next 4 years or hopefully longer. Thanks again


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job byrd, and im sure that all that work will pay off... BTW ive never seen so many guys on AT focused on one thread without fighting! Everybody was pulling for you.


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah byrd I was and am sick for you bro. I hope you run across him someday


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I commend u on your efforts....now get your son and get back out there. Maybe he will show up and Andy will end his misery.


----------



## OakHaven (Jul 8, 2005)

About 5 years ago, a buddy, shot a fantasic buck on opening day of muzzleloader season. He came and got me out of the stand to find the buck. We went to the spot he shot the deer and it looked like blood being poured from a bucket. We followed the trail and it went on and on. Finally after nearly 400 yards, nothing. It was dark so we backed out and went back the next day. Retraced, looked, went in a grid, and no deer. He was beside himself because it was the biggest buck he had shot to date. Nothing made sense with the amount of blood. He even became paranoid that someone else may have seen the deer and finished him off. A week goes by and no deer. Rifle season comes in and he has given up on the buck. We go out for a evening hunt and had been in the stand for about an hour and deer were starting to move. I am excited. Next thing I know here he comes again to my stand. I'm like what is going on now? He says, I killed him. Come on! 

I get down and he says I found my deer. We find the deer. He shot it with a rifle. Low and behold there is another hole in his brisket. The sabot had go in the brisket, skirted around the front shoulder and loged under the skin on the opposite side. 

There is a good chance the deer may still be alive. Sorry it happend and I hope you find the deer or get another shot at him


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

He can easily hunt around his football schedule.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Byrd said:


> Guys, thanks for all the kind words. I hope he is still alive. I just hate to make him suffer. Beautiful animal. I still have the image stuck in my head and how happy my son was. Great moment in my life. My son loves bowhunting. He is not wanting to play football next year because of it. I still want him on the field, I told him he has the rest of his life to hunt and football for the next 4 years or hopefully longer. Thanks again


Been there on the trail of a bigun is stinks glad your son is still wanting to bowhunt. He can still play and hunt they dont train on Sundays and Sat are usually open either way good luck on the next one


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

My grandson shot his first deer 2 years ago, a nice 6pt. We looked for hours until 9pm. the next day we went out and I decided to look in the opposite direction he ran and sure enough I found him piled up 70 yards away. I am sorry to hear that your sons deer hasn't been recovered. I too have spent hours and even days looking for deer others have shot. Here in N.H. we hunt places you can't see 5-10 feet. I shot one 5 years ago I finally found after 4 hours. I had my brother in-law come over to help drag. We were 8 feet from the deer and he couldn't see it despite my telling him it was within 10 feet, yup that thick.

I would be surprised if this deer survived, but I have seen some really strange things happen. Deer that should have been dead walking around, amazing animals. I read an article in deer and deer hunting about how a deers blod will clot, and the fact that their heart is low in their body they can keep pumping and survive. I do not remember the figure, but they can lose about 60 to 70 percent of their blood and still survive.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Byrd, congrats and kudos to all the effort you put into the recovery. You are to be commended for setting such a good example for your son.

2 things:

1. Sounds like, as Kstigall said, he may not have been hit as bad as first thought and is recovering nicely. I had a pass through in the ribs but a bit back last year on a 150+ buck that I got on camera THIS year. Deer should have been dead, instead lives to chalenge me again this year.

2. Even if the deer did die take solice in the fact that NOTHING goes to waste. Every thing right down to the antlers are used by the surrounding ecosystem.

You have nothing to be ashamed of, you did all you could and MUCH MUCH more than most.

John


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry you didn't find the deer, but you did teach your son a valuable lesson. you obviously exhausted all options and didn't give up. that kind of persistence is exactly what you are teaching your son!


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

sharkred7 said:


> Byrd, congrats and kudos to all the effort you put into the recovery. You are to be commended for setting such a good example for your son.
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> ...


+1 

Lots of things could've happened. Not finding him or sign of him with all your efforts does lead one to think that the arrow did not kill. Don't get discouraged. Get out there and keep trying.

Steve


----------

